
 The 25 Most Dangerous Programming Errors - ronnier
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/17/top_25_programming_errors/
======
SriniK
here is the direct link to the list - <http://cwe.mitre.org/top25/#Listing>

------
dnsworks
The title makes me think that if you make these errors, lives will be at
stake. Sadly, the title is more interesting than the article.

